# BetterBee frame grabber ????



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Anybody use the frame grabber from Betterbee ??? Good/Bad ????? Pretty much the same ???




Brushy Mountain's model is on back order, and I really need to be getting one this next week or two so I can sugar blast.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I bought a frame grabber when I first started beekeeping, and it still looks as good as the day I bought it because I never use it. You would be better off buying an extra hive tool you will use that when you loose one.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I have the Brushy Mountain version. I use it occasionally. It's very handy for pulling out the first frame of a really gummed up hive. You can pull the frame vertically with one hand while prying a little with a hive tool.

Not to change the subject, but a lot of folks (iuncluding me) don't pull out the frames for a powdered sugar treatment. Just dust the top and brush it off the top bars. I've always worried about the powdered sugar desiccating the open brood if too much goes directly in the cells.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

GaSteve said:


> I have the Brushy Mountain version. I use it occasionally. It's very handy for pulling out the first frame of a really gummed up hive. You can pull the frame vertically with one hand while prying a little with a hive tool.
> 
> Not to change the subject, but a lot of folks (iuncluding me) don't pull out the frames for a powdered sugar treatment. Just dust the top and brush it off the top bars. I've always worried about the powdered sugar desiccating the open brood if too much goes directly in the cells.



Thanks for the input


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Brent Bean said:


> I bought a frame grabber when I first started beekeeping, and it still looks as good as the day I bought it because I never use it. You would be better off buying an extra hive tool you will use that when you loose one.


Your post made me laugh!  I've picked up a few frame used frame grabbers over the years and given them away. I suppose if a person used gloves and it was hard to feel things through the leather, maybe a frame grabber would be OK. And I agree, you can't ever have enough hive tools. Great advice in my book.


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

Have one and be glad to give to you.
Had no luck at all holding frames with this type. Have another frame grip made by another company which works quite well if you have good grip with your hand but really hard to turn a frame when using them also. But really much better than the ones from Betterbee.


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

I use the one from Kelley's everytime I enter a hive. Would not be without it.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

nsmith1957 said:


> I use the one from Kelley's everytime I enter a hive. Would not be without it.


i agree mine works great. i think the bees see less hanging over the frames because your hand is farther away and get less defensive. plus you have great leverage to break propolys loose. no prying or jacking one side then another, you just grab a frame,pull sideways to break the glue, and lift it out. i think it heps with inspections and queen finding because the frame is easier to rotate,invert, and tilt. there are many beeks that don't like any tool not absolutely essential, but that dosen't mean tools are not welcome in a lot of other yards. your milage may vary


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I have the aluminum one and I use it every time I go out. I only use it when I pull the first outside frame. For me I can get a more even, gentle pull with the handle. After the first one it is put away until the next box.

IMO for pulling the first frame with a handle is smoother, faster, and rolls the bees less.

Can you do just as smooth without one?????? Of course, but time is money.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I bought the framegrip from Betterbee. I like the Brushy Mountain type better with flat tongs. The Betterbee framegrip has pointy tipped grabbers but they don't reach below the wood topbar which would make the most sense. They grip the topbar wood but don't grip below it, so it can slip out if it's heavy or you are not steady with it.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I've tried them all and don't use any.

I find that using the hook-end type hive tool allows me to pry the ends of the frames up and I just hold the frame. Easier on my hands and don't have to bring the extra equipment to a yard. One less thing to have to forget.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*frame grabber*

FYI-- Brushy Mountain, says their grabber will be back in stock on Aug 20th


----------



## Beorn (Apr 15, 2007)

I've used the frame grabber for a couple of seasons now and it has its place. It's useful when trying to pry away frames that have lots of bridge comb. They are also when you are looking for the quenn. I agree the value is in keeping your hands away from the frames and the bees.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Dan Williamson said:


> I've tried them all and don't use any.
> 
> I find that using the hook-end type hive tool allows me to pry the ends of the frames up and I just hold the frame. Easier on my hands and don't have to bring the extra equipment to a yard. One less thing to have to forget.


Exactly. It's called a Maxant hive tool. One in each hand will pull a frame straight up, then you can grab it by the ears. I have three different kinds of frame grips and don't bother with any of them. All I need is the Maxant tool. I leave one in each yard, one in the back of the Durango, one or two under the seat, one in each shed, one in the gator, one in the removal tool chest, and two more in the house.

And the funny thing is I haven't lost one yet!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

I have not tried Betterbees, but I have one from Dadant and one from Brushy Mountain. I do not use Dadant's as it hurts my hands. I love the one from Brushy Mountain. I use it all the time.
Curtis


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Dan Williamson said:


> I've tried them all and don't use any.
> 
> I find that using the hook-end type hive tool allows me to pry the ends of the frames up and I just hold the frame. Easier on my hands and don't have to bring the extra equipment to a yard. One less thing to have to forget.


I had been wanting a frame grabber for some time and finally bought one from Kelley. Used it once, it worked fine, but haven't used it again. I guess I just got used to hooking the frames with my Maxant hive too.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

*Kelley and Brushy Mountain Frame Grips #1*



spunky said:


> Anybody use the frame grabber from Betterbee ??? Good/Bad ????? Pretty much the same ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Better Bee's frame grip. It is totally useless! I will put mine in the garbage someday. The bottom part of the frame grip is too small to grab the entire top bar. 

I also do not like Dadant's frame grip. The handles are hard on my hands because the handles are straight, not curved. (I do not wear gloves.)

I like the frame grips from Kelley and Brushy Mountain. The frame grips are identical. I have a frame grip from each company. The frame grips are not pretty, but they are functional. The frame grips grab the top bar securely and the handles are easy on my hand.

I did not use frame grips for 30 years. However, I now use them every time that I have a stuck frame. A novice will most probably use the frame grips to keep from inadvertently getting stung.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I had one 38 or 40 years ago. I remember using it quite a bit for a couple of weeks. Every so often I would drop a frame while using it. I can't remember precisely why this happened. I do remember that the device held the frames quite firmly, though if I didn't keep my grip firmly on the frame grabber, oops there the frame would go, comb, honey, brood, bees and all. I stopped using it and in the following 38 + years since then, using only hive tools and my bare hands, I've dropped fewer frames than in the few weeks when I was using the frame grabber tool. I must say that it wasn't the fault of the tool itself, because as long as I kept a firm grip on the tool - the frame remained secure, but if I loosened my grip on the tool for even a moment, disaster followed.


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

Joseph Clemens said:


> I had one 38 or 40 years ago. I remember using it quite a bit for a couple of weeks. Every so often I would drop a frame while using it. I can't remember precisely why this happened. I do remember that the device held the frames quite firmly, though if I didn't keep my grip firmly on the frame grabber, oops there the frame would go, comb, honey, brood, bees and all. I stopped using it and in the following 38 + years since then, using only hive tools and my bare hands, I've dropped fewer frames than in the few weeks when I was using the frame grabber tool. I must say that it wasn't the fault of the tool itself, because as long as I kept a firm grip on the tool - the frame remained secure, but if I loosened my grip on the tool for even a moment, disaster followed.


Must not have been one like Kelley's. Their grip has a small lip at the bottom of the jaws that goes under the bottom of the topbar. You would have to really let off the preasure to drop the frame.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I found when I used to use one that my hands would cramp up after some time of using it to pull frames and hold them.

I too dropped frames and it was the Kelley model. One of the frame grips I have (I don't remember where I got it) seems to hold the plastic frames alot better than the Kelly grabber. Kelleys was better for wood frames.

I still don't think you can beat the Maxant hive tool. the prying action of the hook breaks any frames that are stuck and lifts the ear up for you to easily grab it.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I also use the Kelley model. I bought one because I had a bad habit of getting honey and/or propolis on my fingers during hive manipulations. At just the wrong moment I would lose my grip on the frame top bar and down would go the frame full of bees. This tends to upset them a bit. 

Since I bought mine I've only dropped one frame with it while I was still getting used to it. It's helped me keep from upsetting lots of bees


----------

